# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Dieta norweska efekty

## Lusia

Czy ktoś z Was stosował dietę norweską? Jak tak to ile można schudnąć i w jakim czasie?
Proszę o poradę. Musze schudnąć z 15 kg do końca lutego następnego roku, bo mam wesele.

----------


## focus9

Jest to bardzo rygorystyczna a zarazem skuteczna dieta odchudzająca, która pozwala w ciągu 14 dni schudnąć aż 10 kg. Została opracowana przez specjalistów od żywienia uniwersyteckiego w Oslo. Aby osiągnąć zadowalający wynik, należy jeść tylko produkty dozwolone, ilość nie jest aż tak ważna. Jeśli jednak przerwiemy dietę, nie możemy jej kontynuować, musimy zacząć od początku. Dieta norweska przyspiesza przemianę materii, jednak jest dosyć rygorystyczna i wymaga cierpliwości. Dieta opiera się głównie na jajkach i grejpfrutach.

----------

